
Predicting Crime in Portland – data from the trenches - magda_wang
https://medium.com/data-from-the-trenches/predicting-crime-in-portland-oregon-184453cccd5b
======
stabiilize
just skimming through, it looks like she's using past data to try to predict
the future (call time and location, etc)

this seemed flawed from the start

it is an interesting project though

~~~
rdtsc
Why is it flawed. Crime hotspots are usually cyclical varying with seasons and
weather like she points towards the end. There are other factors. You might be
thinking of stock markets which is a different thing.

~~~
DrScump
Doesn't that assume a stable population and a consistent economy?

------
__Julia
> POIs are tagged with user-generated category tags such as “Amenity,”
> “Hotel,” “Shop,” “Restaurant,” “Mailbox,” etc. We found 11,000 labeled
> points of interest in Portland in the 2016 dataset.

Did you use the API or the shape file in here ?

Can you share the list of relevant Census feature to get the names, re-writing
them from the picture takes time.

------
gadjo95
I hope they are thinking of the shortcomings of doing that:
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mg7w4x/canada-
hub...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mg7w4x/canada-hub-and-cor-
policing-privacy-police)

------
rdtsc
Good idea on using weather and holidays. I played with a similar dataset from
local police for a machine learning class. And I remember how hotspots
movement was correlated with seasons.

